

Show HN: Casual – Menswear simplified - vargas84
https://casual.firebaseapp.com

======
gk1
If this were for high-end suits and shirts, then maybe. But there's nothing
difficult about buying and laundering a bunch of jeans and solid t-shirts.
(Jeans shouldn't be washed that often anyway.)

From a marketing perspective, I do like the "I would pay ____ for a casual
subscription."

PS - "Receive at your door" has a typo in "Receive."

PPS - Another reason this shouldn't be done with jeans: Like a baseball cap,
they eventually take shape to fit the wearer, which is why your "ol' pair of
jeans" feels so comfortable.

~~~
vargas84
Typo fixed, thanks for catching that.

To address your first point, I think the hassle of washing clothes, getting
rid of old clothes and buying new clothes varies greatly by lifestyle. I guess
I'm trying to figure out how many others like me there are out there!

------
vargas84
Hey HN, OP here. This is the first MVP of a project I'm working on. Please
feel free to ask any questions - I'll be lurking here for a while to try to be
as helpful as possible!

~~~
Jugurtha
This looks really cool.

I did an internship once with Schlumberger in a field base for a month. I
bought more than 30 socks and boxers because I didn't want to be washing mine
so I thought I'd just wear it, then wear another and then bash was them or use
them for something else.

I also brought a lot of t-shirts (since we would wear coveralls, they were
just causal t-shirts).

I didn't know they would cater to us the way they did and my clothes ended up
being washed (you just had to leave it in a special net they provide, and
someone would pick it and wash it) so I ended up having a lot of clean socks
and boxers and shirts oh my.

Bear in mind that when I'm home, I wash my own clothes by hand because they
are nice fabrics and would never put them in a machine or at the dry cleaner.
But it would be nice to have some casual clothes you could change rapidly.

Interesting idea man.

~~~
vargas84
Thanks for sharing, I appreciate the support!

